# help novice with pregnancy



## ryansranch (24 July 2015)

Hi there thanks for looking.  Brought this mare beginning of year as project. She wasn't in amazing condition but not by no means poor. Anyway this last month her tummy has got bigger and bigger, me thinking it's just good grass we have lol cut her back. But she still is getting bigger.  She was a broodmare before but the owner swore blind she hadn't been covered. Had vet out who can't get close enough for long to do much without her going mental. Vet said not worth stressing her out especially if she is. But looks like the right shape to be. I'm upset as didn't anticipate this money wise. Would never breed myself as I know nothing about it. So I'm doing crash course on foaling. She has started to separate herself is weeing a soft poohs alot today. So keeping a close eye. Her nipples haven't changed drastically although look swollen in front slightly and yawning alot. Just wanted advice on behaviour changes etc that people have seen. Will try to post pics if I can work out how or someone can let me know how. I'm going nuts as don't know if she is or isn't. What she's been breed with or any idea of due dates.


----------



## Faberge (24 July 2015)

Get the vet to palpate/scan her (sedate her first). Then you will know for sure and can plan accordingly. Good luck.


----------



## Alec Swan (24 July 2015)

Due dates are of no relevance,  as mares can be one month early and one month late.  It really doesn't matter!  The best indication I always think (ok,  generally!),  is the state of her bag.  If she's been bred with previously then she'll most likely 'bag-up' well in advance.  

'Yawning' a good word!  As her bag fills then that's exactly what her teats will do.  There will be many changes,  but not all mares follow the same path.  If you notice any changes which are sudden(ish),  then keep an eye on her.  If you think that birth is imminent,  then DON'T have the world and its aunty oohing and aahing over the door.  Most mares want to be left in peace and many will also shut down when they feel that they're being 'interfered' with.

Pics of her bag would be useful.  Continue to post,  and keep us updated,  please!

Alec.


----------



## GemG (24 July 2015)

As Alec says... and if you 'google' "foaling signs"...   All mares are different, some text book, others totally not! 

Ours had udder changes for months, albeit more drastic, tighter looking in the run up, but this was her fifth foal.  No obvious waxing for her. 

 The most obvious thing for her was the mucus discharge.  It's the mucus 'plug' within the cervix coming away and basically was goo down her tail and you could really see her back end totally change shape as the muscles and ligaments slacken off.  These latter changes were within the last 10 days.  

But they are all individual. Instead of foaling as expected in the depths of night on her own, or even early hours.  She 'towed' my husband to the field from her stable that particular morning and duly foaled within the next hour, in front of an audience (people watching a distance away I must add) about 10 am.   She clearly preferred to have it outside, despite having a huge stable area all deeply bedded down in anticipation. 

Good luck. Most mares foal perfectly well on their own, but if it does go wrong, of course it can go horribly wrong.   Do some reading, there are tons of articles on line, just try not to concentrate on the horror stories, but be aware.


----------



## ryansranch (27 July 2015)

Hi ok thanks for replying.. so far no drastic changes to nipples themselves although in front there is some swelling. Will upload them to album later there is some there of her tummy. She today has had clear slightly yellow discharge and there is marks down her legs. and the top of her tail is very soft almost like indent. She also can not stand for more than a minute at rest has to keep shifting her weight. I'm reluctant to have vet knock her out as one don't want to risk foal in any way and two would rather save vet fees if needed in emergency. Like I said I did not buy her for this purpose so it's something I never thought I needed to save for. Have looked at wee test but I think they are only useful for the earlier stages?
I'm so nervous. She looks so tired and worn out bless her. Have been checking 3 times a day and have sectioned her into her own paddock with access to stable. She doesn't like being stabled so didn't want to stress her out with that. 
I don't know how people do this year after year it's turning me into a nut job lol. I sit for ages watching her tummy and have seen movement but can always put it down to her twitching.
It makes me wonder if she is pregnant why they got rid of her?


----------



## dianchi (27 July 2015)

I would say your pretty close if you have got soft floppy tail.
I would at least get her in a paddock on her own if you cant stable.

Good luck sounds like its coming soon!


----------



## ryansranch (27 July 2015)

There's some pics in my album if you have time to look would be great what you think just from her shape?


----------



## dianchi (27 July 2015)

Not really very good angle to tell anything from there, ideally you want a full side on pic and an udder pic


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (27 July 2015)

Do you mean her teats have waxed up?  It looks just like candle wax dripping.  My mare (who was a maiden) waxed up 12 hours before she foaled.

Are you able to see if her vulva has slackened off?


----------



## Alec Swan (27 July 2015)

The pics aren't as good as they could be!  She does look exceedingly 'well' and considering that she seems to be standing on little of the way of keep,  she does look heavily in foal.

The problem may well be that if the vet is unable to carry out a detailed examination,  then that would indicate that she is indeed,  in foal.  Some mares simply want 'leaving alone' so perhaps she's one of them.  Equally,  taking photographs of her bag or tail end may also have her launching you in to orbit!  I'd be careful with her,  were I you!

If you can kneel down,  and take some pics of her udder,  that would help.

Alec.


----------



## ryansranch (27 July 2015)

Will get better pics on next visit today. Her nipples haven't waxed up. And at rest her vulva is quiet long in appearance but when she knows I'm looking she tenses up and goes very wrinkled looking. Thanks so much will get back to you all soon. So lady parts nipples and side view on the way!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (27 July 2015)

As soon as you lift tail the muscles with tighten anyway so it one of those watching til they swish their tails games!!!  

It is helpful to take pics (I did it on weekly basis then daily towards the end) so you can see the changes.  Pepsi's body changes were clear to see.  

Alec, selfie stick?!


----------



## GemG (27 July 2015)

I took pics on my phone of our mares backend daily and then I could really see the difference by comparing the pictures.  You can also feel either side of rump becomes softer.

Sorry just read peregrine's post properly..!


----------



## ryansranch (27 July 2015)

Gem have you got before and just before foaling photos still would be great to see the difference of back end etc Please x


----------



## GemG (28 July 2015)

Sorry I don't have them now! - deleted. I usually have hundreds pics, but keeping lots of pics of mares bottom on phone seemed a bit weird. :-/

Google images may help you, but as always every mare is different (you will be sick of hearing that!)


----------



## ryansranch (29 July 2015)

Ok uploaded few pics couldn't get good pics underneath as she kept turning on me lol which is so out of character. But anyway im positive after sitting with her for hours I've seen movement in her tummy. Still no changes in nipples that I can see. Have noticed this dark dirty patch almost round top of her tail.


----------



## ryansranch (31 July 2015)

When do mares typically stop seasons...trying to calculate at latest when she could have been breed. We've had her for 8 months.  On Google it just autumn. So is this September October? And can anyone recommend a good feed to help supplement her that's easy on her tummy as she is quiet sensitive at the minute. There's so many on the market. Thanks x


----------



## Equi (31 July 2015)

In my opinion you have a foal on the way in the next week or so. Get a foal kit together and make your 3 visits a day more frequent, esp during the early hours and late hours as most foal around those times esp if at paddock. The paddock will be fine to foal in, so don't stress about having her in a stable.


----------



## ryansranch (3 August 2015)

Ok helpers.. really need response.. looking at nipples today they have got slightly bigger again although nothing in the bags themselves.  However there is tiny hair line crusty drops on her nipples and is attracting flies. Thinking this is the start now but was expecting a bag behind something really viable to see. Her ladies bits haven't changed drastically. So anyone have a mare show milk drops without changes in the bags? Or does this mean she still has time. I know every mare is different but this is crazy.! Have put pic in album


----------



## crabbymare (3 August 2015)

I would get on ebay or go to a local pool shop and buy some ph testing strips that cover the range from at least 6.2 to 8  then milk a few drops to clear whats immediately in  the teat and then the next few drops on t he ph part of the strip (they usually have more than just ph on them). if its 7 or under and headed to the 6 colour then you have an imminant foaling. you only need enough drops to wet the ph blob on the strip and although its not the technically correct way it works for the purpose you need and will be a quick way to stop you worrying


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (3 August 2015)

Looking at pics, I'm struggling to see a bag on her at all at the moment.  Has she been bitten by midges on her teats and that's what the crusty bits are?


----------



## ryansranch (3 August 2015)

Omg what a simple way thanks ever so much.. might have trouble letting me do it as shes turned on me few times last few weeks. but will definitely try. So it is possible to wax without the bag? Definitely not bug bites there. So hard to get a decent picture without getting donkey kicked lol sorry


----------



## Equi (3 August 2015)

If she has never had a foal before she may not bag up at all until she foals. Don't rely on the bag too much. Keep an eye on her behaviour and her back end more. When it enlongagates and turns a flaming red, a foal is very close.


----------



## Emsarr (25 August 2015)

Has there been any progress? Just interested to know


----------



## Mega (25 August 2015)

Hi there! I was paranoid about my mare (I don't need to be) taking pictures and did ph tests from pool shop. Ph test were perfect but actually up until about 18hrs or so before Foaling the milk was either hard to get out and or a clear yellow colour, the about 18hrs prior to Foaling it turned to milk (no ph needed) by 12hrs prior to Foaling there were drips of milk on her teats and the odd splash on her legs. She got with it just fine, I was merely a spectator on the cctv! Good luck.


----------

